# Belly button infection?



## blublu (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a quite tiny person, but I want to gain weight. Anyway, I have a SUPER deep belly button. I have these sores in it.  And puss keeps on coming out. Has this ever happened to anyone?! If so what did you do?


----------



## penguin (Apr 18, 2011)

Is seeing a doctor not an option?


----------



## moore2me (Apr 19, 2011)

My mom had a bad innie infection that formed a cyst and eventually ruptured - fortunately most of the rupture came outside the belly button. She was in the emergency room at the time and they treated her and gave her antibiotics. She is okay now. Here is a link to a good article on different possibilitlies . . . 
http://hubpages.com/hub/Belly-button-discharge

But Penguin is right, a doc or healthcare provider is your best option if possible,


----------



## Dolce (Apr 19, 2011)

blublu said:


> I'm a quite tiny person, but I want to gain weight. Anyway, I have a SUPER deep belly button. I have these sores in it.  And puss keeps on coming out. Has this ever happened to anyone?! If so what did you do?



You need to see a doctor. A belly button infection can get into your bloodstream and cause a systemic infection. I would see a doctor. Have you been eating more sugary foods than usual lately? Do you have any boils on any other parts of your body? 


Go see a doctor!


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 29, 2011)

Get to a doctor. When I had a mild infection a while back, I think I was prescribed some antibiotics and made sure to keep it as clean as possible (which you should be doing anyway, especially if you have an innie) until it cleared up.


----------

